# Oase 125 not sitting flat



## Paul27 (20 Oct 2020)

Hi

Received my oase 125 today. I've set it up but have accounted a problem it doesn't sit flat on the stand. There is a gap in the middle where it sits on the stand. The one corner of the stand does not line up. Frustrated now and wondering what to do.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (21 Oct 2020)

Did you have to put it together or did it come assembled? Does it have them weird metal dowels that have the big round screw head looking thing that you turn to lock it together? If it does they may need turning more


----------



## ckbernie (21 Oct 2020)

Place a layer of Styrofoam should help. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## dino21 (21 Oct 2020)

If the stand was part of an Oase package , then contact your supplier or Oase direct and let them comment on your photos and the problem as you see it.
Would not fill the tank with water until they respond and give a clear answer.

Regardless if you are not happy then getting some 18mm plywood cut to fit the tank would seem a better option.
Looks like there is a foam mat between the tank and stand, assume thats suppiled by Oase again ?


----------



## Paul27 (21 Oct 2020)

It was brought as a package. I emailed photos over last night and I've just rang and they will be giving me a call back. The tank is supplied with a wooden mat that it has to sit on.


----------



## alto (22 Oct 2020)

I’d want better ... even if Oase will warranty and replace the tank for however long, that won’t cover livestock or household damage


----------



## Paul27 (22 Oct 2020)

alto said:


> I’d want better ... even if Oase will warranty and replace the tank for however long, that won’t cover livestock or household damage


I had an email back yesterday afternoon saying that something should be sorted out for me today. I haven't filled the tank or put anything in there. So is completely empty. The stand comes flat packed so you have to construct it. I think what's happened is when it was being manufactured the pre drilled holes have been miss aligned and that's what has caused the issue.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (25 Oct 2020)

Did you try my suggestion? I know sometimes if them metal twisty dowel things arent tightened up properly they will be missaligned


----------

